# Strangest thing you've been asked to do...



## *Luna* (Apr 30, 2007)

to your model? I'v been working with a great photographer lately whome I admire a lot, very creative does off the wall stuff... we did a shoot yesterday and he had told me we were going to be doing some body painting and what not (which we did and that one involved mustard)... No problem. I get there and he shows me a cooler full of american cheese... you know, the sliced singles? He asked me to cover my model in cheese. The shot turned out great, very interesting to look at...I should also mention that this took much more skill than it apears LOL, the cheese was actually melting from her body heat by the time I was finishing up.  

Soooo what is the strangest thing you've had to do yet for a shoot? I hope that someone other than me has been asked to do unusual stuff LOL.

If you wish to see the images we shot you can visit my myspace page and they are in my most recent blog. 

www.myspace.com/mrsmoon

And no, her face wasn't covered the entire time... I actually got to apply make up ;-)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 30, 2007)

That is frikin nuts, but I love it!


----------



## madkitty (Apr 30, 2007)

that looks FAB


----------



## eighmii (May 1, 2007)

aww. this image violated the terms of service =[


----------



## mzreyes (May 1, 2007)

yea i cant see it


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 2, 2007)

Not particularly "strange" but for me, disturbing. I've been asked to put makeup on children on more than one occasion.  The first time it was a pageant mother, she was very adamant about several "layers" of foundation to cover up "imperfections" (it was a 6 year old), and she wanted a very "sexed up smokey eye", her words not mine, and she hovered over me for an hour while i attempted it.  i wasn't comfortable and she wasn't happy. i think she ended up going to MAC or another Nordies counter after leaving my store. Sorry, I refuse to participate in anyway in child beauty pageants.

I have a friend who's a photographer, and he's been asking me for weeks if I'd be comfortable airbrushing art onto the labia of a model.  My answer has been No but he's very persistent.
WTF do I look like spray-painting a mural on someone's cooch lol


----------



## *Luna* (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Not particularly "strange" but for me, disturbing. I've been asked to put makeup on children on more than one occasion.  The first time it was a pageant mother, she was very adamant about several "layers" of foundation to cover up "imperfections" (it was a 6 year old), and she wanted a very "sexed up smokey eye", her words not mine, and she hovered over me for an hour while i attempted it.  i wasn't comfortable and she wasn't happy. i think she ended up going to MAC or another Nordies counter after leaving my store. Sorry, I refuse to participate in anyway in child beauty pageants.

I have a friend who's a photographer, and he's been asking me for weeks if I'd be comfortable airbrushing art onto the labia of a model.  My answer has been No but he's very persistent.
WTF do I look like spray-painting a mural on someone's cooch lol_

 

Yes... that is quite disturbing. Poor little girl is going to have a complex for the rest of her life! 

and LMAO and situation #2! SERIOUSLY! I've done one nude body paint and insisted the model take care of her own "area"... That is NOT in my job description thank you very much!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 2, 2007)

Yea, I'm not a gynocologist, so I'm not comfortable having my face hands and tools around someone's vajaejae.


nooootttt for meeeee


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_to your model? I'v been working with a great photographer lately whome I admire a lot, very creative does off the wall stuff... we did a shoot yesterday and he had told me we were going to be doing some body painting and what not (which we did and that one involved mustard)... No problem. I get there and he shows me a cooler full of american cheese... you know, the sliced singles? He asked me to cover my model in cheese. The shot turned out great, very interesting to look at...I should also mention that this took much more skill than it apears LOL, the cheese was actually melting from her body heat by the time I was finishing up.  

Soooo what is the strangest thing you've had to do yet for a shoot? I hope that someone other than me has been asked to do unusual stuff LOL.

If you wish to see the images we shot you can visit my myspace page and they are in my most recent blog. 

www.myspace.com/mrsmoon

And no, her face wasn't covered the entire time... I actually got to apply make up ;-)_

 
Thanks.  That is the funniest thing I have heard today.  I would love to see the pics.  Is there anywhere we can view them?

*EDITED:*

Here is the pic from Tony Chu's myspace.

http://a333.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...672c142ef4.jpg


----------



## xxluverxx (Jun 5, 2007)

wow that is very interesting!
it kinda reminds me of spiderman 
how long did it take??


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Super cool pics!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxluverxx* 

 
_wow that is very interesting!
it kinda reminds me of spiderman 
how long did it take??_

 
To put on the cheese? With peeling them all carefully so they don't rip and getting them to stick it was just over an hour. Long enough for some of the squares to start melting up by her neck. Ick...


----------



## kswiss22 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, you have talent!
Who payd for all the cheese?!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2007)

Cool pic!  Can you imagine how funky you would smell after being covered in american "cheese" for an hour!  Woo!  Could not get to the shower fast enough!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 27, 2007)

That is pretty freaking awesome. Those are awesome photos!!!!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow those pics are seriously awesome!


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2007)

That picture is incredible.  It's gross to think about all that melting cheese, but it added to the pic.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

That's some wild cheese action. The mix of the stark red and yellow unnerves me though (it's an old "phobia" of mine though, the photo is awesome.)


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks peeps! I can't believe this has be resurected from the dead LOL. Mac_Whore, you have NO idea how bad the funk smell was! I seriously could have NOTHING to do with american singles for MONTHS after that photo. 

::gag::

Thanks for your comments everyone =)


----------



## sparklingmuse (Dec 30, 2007)

great shot! i love tony chus work! and you did an awesome job with those shots!


----------



## lanaleigh (Feb 5, 2008)

That's too funny--and I agree 100% about makeup on kids.  I no longer seek out pageant work
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Pretty much some of the creepiest times of my life!  My fav. was the 22yo pagent girl who talked in a baby voice when in the presence of her mommy!  Ewww!

The weirdest thing I've had to do is to try to remove sharpie marker from a girl's eyebrows.  (not my idea to put it there-haha)


----------

